# Leuc Tad



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Weird stuff going on....

My leucs laid their first clutch over a month ago now. On of the eggs died before it could hatch, one of the tads hatched and died two or three days later. However, the third is still living, which gives me some kind of hope. Since this first clutch my leucs have laid three more times. The first I pulled before they were fertilized, the second I got four good eggs and all four tads are dong well (they're about two weeks old) and the third I have two good eggs that are developing nicely.

So, here's my problem. In the month and a half, or so, that I've had my one survivor from the first clutch, he's eaten about two tadbites. I try to feed him every day, but usually I come home six hours later and the tadbite hasn't even been touched, so I remove the bite so that it doesn't make the water completely murky. Also, this tad just kinda sits in the bottom. Occasionally I see him swim around a little, but for the most part, he just sits there. On the other hand, the four from my third clutch are swimming quite nicely, zooming around the five ounce cup on occasion, their appetites are far more vigorous.

So, what do I do about this tad that isn't eating and is barely moving? I understand that it's pretty rare for any frogs to be raised from the first clutch, but I'd still rather not lose him if I don't have to.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

There's really not much more you can do....or even should do....as weak tadpoles probably should not develop into weak froglets.

You can try to adjust the diet and skip the bites and try an algae / spira fishfood flake.....see what that does.

Do you use Indian Almond leaf? I highly reccommend it as well as the tea from it.

I would not cull it out of hand, but I probably wouldn't sell or transfer it to anyone either. I would Just continue on with that tad and if nothing else, you can study it and learn for future issues.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't use any leaves. I know some people like that, but I wouldn't even know where to go to get the right kind of leaf. I used something called Black Water Expert which I guess is supposed to do the same thing.

I just checked them all today, I think it's weird that all my younger tads are twice the size of the first one.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Do a search on ebay for Indian almond leaf....Kapong....woman out of Indonesia.

Most of our sponsers sell it too.

I have them at Hamburg as well.

Good stuff.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Just to let you know how I raise my leuc tads and have all 17 doing great. I house each clutch of leuc tads in their own shoe box type tub with a lid. I fill half way with my tad tea(made from Indian almond leafs). I throw in about half of a leaf and tear it into 3 pieces. This will give the tads a place to hide and a little something to munch on. I personally do a 3/4 water change every week. I like to leave in the 1/4 of water to keep any beneficial micro bacteria that may be in the water. My tad tea water is a 60/40 mixture of Spring water and R/O. I also use Prime water clarifier. For food I give them tadpole bites, tropical fish flakes, dried bloodworm's, and 50/50 algae mixture. I hope this helps ya Smackofthegods.


P.s. The color fo my tad tea is usually a light caramel color. 
Sam


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

I appreciate the info, guys, but I'm less concerned about the overall husbandry of my tads and more concerned with anything I can do to help this one little guy out. Any suggestions on that front would be great


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> I appreciate the info, guys, but I'm less concerned about the overall husbandry of my tads and more concerned with anything I can do to help this one little guy out. Any suggestions on that front would be great


Try feeding him some ground spirulina algae and FFs instead. He may pick at those. My tads really don't seem to like the tadbites anyway---it takes them a few days just to eat one of them. Plus, if fruit flies are falling in or there's already algae growth and springtails falling in, he may be snapping those things up and ignoring the less-palatable tadpole bites. 

(My second boy was like that---high maintenance...couldn't get him to eat anything but indian curry when he was 2...)


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, I figure he's got to be eating _something_. As I was feeding the rest of my tads I saw him move, so he's still alive, he's gotta be eating. I just don't know what. I went out and bought some spirulina today, hoping he'll eat some of this. I'm still worried about him, though 'cause my other leuc tads half his age are twice his size and much more active.... Guess we'll see.



earthfrog said:


> Try feeding him some ground spirulina algae and FFs instead. He may pick at those. My tads really don't seem to like the tadbites anyway---it takes them a few days just to eat one of them. Plus, if fruit flies are falling in or there's already algae growth and springtails falling in, he may be snapping those things up and ignoring the less-palatable tadpole bites.
> 
> (My second boy was like that---high maintenance...couldn't get him to eat anything but indian curry when he was 2...)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

One thing you can do involves flake fish food.

I use a tetra flake that is a perfect round brown circle with and inner circle of green algae / spiralina compostion.....I forget the exact brand and I'm actually out of it right now...

anyhoo....select a single circular flake and place it, submerged, in the center of the cup. It will be apparent if the tad is feeding on it, and just how much, because it's nice and circular and provides an easy visual with nibbles taken out of it ect.

Hope that helps.....


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Jake I also use the TetraAlagae that Philsuma is talking about. It seems to be doing great things for all my tads.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Jex,

that's it!.....glad someone else likes using it.

It also claims to enhance colours! I like how it is a nice round circle.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I feed them tadbites to but when I use the tetraAlgae they seem to like it more. It could just be me but when I add them to my tads they get really active. They seem to be searching for it almost right after it hits the water


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Well, I figure he's got to be eating _something_. As I was feeding the rest of my tads I saw him move, so he's still alive, he's gotta be eating. I just don't know what. I went out and bought some spirulina today, hoping he'll eat some of this. I'm still worried about him, though 'cause my other leuc tads half his age are twice his size and much more active.... Guess we'll see.


yeah---maybe he just wants the 'highest quality' foods. Keep us posted, please.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Pure spirulina powder is pretty fine and the tiny particles can make their way into its mouth without much effort. Personally, I've just use a mortar and pestle to finely grind up algae based spirulina disks (for bottom fish feeders) which contain some traces of protein in it. Wardleys works for me. I then mix that with the pure spirulina powder to do about 1:4 (grinded food:spirulina). Too much of the fish food component will foul up the water. This has worked well for me for years. I know some people and other breeders who use purely spirulina for the entire tadpole stage. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I use an almost "micro" spira powder too....the tads may actually inhale it, it's that fine...lol

I think the key here is to experiment and try something different...whether it be water changes, water composition or presenting different foods.

I only suggested the round flake food to be used as a possible indicator for a quick and easy visual affirmation as to if the tad is actually eating.

I'm not trying to push or endorse that Tetra brand product...although I do like it.

I have had a Tinc tad that was "lost" in the back of one of my drawer shelves that contains 20 or so 5 oz cups and I did not feed it for at least a couple weeks.....it was growing somehow and morphed out fine with all the others.

I also had a Leuc tad with a HUGE bubble that I was sure would totally prohibit it's ability to eat and I never saw it eat....but continued to drop bites in at a reduced rate.....it too morphed out fine.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Tetra Algae huh?! I will have to try that too. I give my tads a mixed diet, but it wont hurt to add another type of food to the mixture.  Thanks Jex for the name.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Your welcome SamsonsFrogs. Another one that everybody could experiment with is Nutrafin max spirulina flakes. I couldn't find the spirulina powder so I picked this up and tried it for the first time last night. The tads were going crazy. After feeding all thirty the first ones feed had already finished two flakes.


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 5, 2007)

I went to a local pet store on the way home Tuesday - needed some standards for our less exotics anyway. 

And frankly, I had some questions about all the other ingredients even in the "algae" fish food. 

How long have you used this and what differences do you see in the frogs?


----------

